# Security flaw in Adobe Acrobat reader



## ScottyDM (Mar 20, 2009)

Adobe has a patch for Acrobat Reader.

If you have version 9.x you should be up to 9.1 to be safe.
If you have version 8.x you should be up to 8.1.4 to be safe.
If you have version 7.x you should be up to 7.1.1 to be safe.
If you have an older version and are not able to upgrade to one of the newer versions, you're kinda screwed.

http://www.adobe.com/support/security/advisories/apsa09-01.html

S-


----------



## Poetigress (Mar 20, 2009)

Updated; thanks!


----------



## V_D_O (Mar 24, 2009)

... And if you're using Adobe Reader at all, consider upgrading to Foxit or some other alternative.


----------



## TakeWalker (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh good, I just upped to 8.1.4 and had forgotten what the appropriate number was.  No worries!


----------

